# RARE coat coloration in HAV PIX



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Is this a new rare coat coloration in a Hav, or just maybe a Hav from Ireland?
Who wants to come give him a bath?

This new conditioner I bought him has really brought the waves out especially at the roots of his hair. It was only 1.25 on dog.com website. I bought one of each type, called evolution, I figured for that price it was worth a try. If he keeps looking like this after our stroll trough the yard with the way the weather's been, then I'll be through it in no time!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Looks like SOMEBODY had fun!
My white hav turns green after the grass has just been mowed. 
Bathtime!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I would die............especially if I just gave Dexter a bath! Looks like he had LOTS of fun! Now, it is Mom's turn to have some fun!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sam375 said:


> Is this a new rare coat coloration in a Hav, or just maybe a Hav from Ireland?
> Who wants to come give him a bath?
> 
> This new conditioner I bought him has really brought the waves out especially at the roots of his hair. It was only 1.25 on dog.com website. I bought one of each type, called evolution, I figured for that price it was worth a try. If he keeps looking like this after our stroll trough the yard with the way the weather's been, then I'll be through it in no time!


Boy can I relate. Bailey comes in looking like that every day.


----------



## nebraskahavmom (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I would FREAK!! 

Then, into the tub!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That's impressive! Imagine the job if our whole pack did that!!!

We cut the dog yards with a bagging mower and then blow them out with a Billy Goat Blower. Even then we have to wait an hour for the cut grass to seal up.

This video link shows the BillyGoat in action. Pretty cool that it can move a cinder block.
http://www.billygoat.com/site/forcevideoDisplay.aspx?vid=4
It blows out grass clippings, sticks, rocks, acorns, small limbs, removes small shrubbery, and sends all the leaves over into the woods outside the fence in 8' swaths.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's too funny! Good thing you got a deal on conditioner! He must have really had a good time. ound:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

ound:ound:ound:That was so funny. I know how you feel. Those of us with the white or cream Hav's always have to deal with this. You better buy that shampoo and conditioner in bulk.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I bought Tropiclean whitening shampoo and love it! I buy it online for $7.99, it's $9.99 or more in stores.


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

Snow white Annabelle comes in green every day since we have have rain every day. On top of that, I live in a townhouse with many large green areas which are mowed but they do not rake or bag the grass. This means Annabelle is also decorated like a Christmans tree. Her whole body has hanging grass ornaments. It's a good thing I have the couple of hours a day for tummy and foot bath and brushing. She runs and hides under the bed (king size) when we come in from our walks to try to avoid what she knows in coming. Ruth Ann and Annabelle


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh a cream and green parti! you are good to your baby, letting him have so much fun.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

It's a new fashion statement.....lol


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That looks like a whole lot of fun was had :wink:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

This is the reason we have astroturf in the dog run!! Ha!


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

It has been rainy here, and they had just cut the grass, so I knew when I went out to exercise him it'd be bad....
Anyway, I gave him a bath, and will be putting before n after pics probably in another thread sometime in the next few days.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh man....I can soooo relate. Here's a pic of Harley just after I'd bathed him. DH let him out and said "What can he get into?" HA!

A different kind of black/white parti....


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

lcy_pt said:


> Oh man....I can soooo relate. Here's a pic of Harley just after I'd bathed him. DH let him out and said "What can he get into?" HA!
> 
> A different kind of black/white parti....


I hope you picked him up, and handed him to dh, and said, have fun giving him another bath!

Here's a link to all my pics I posted...
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=265262&posted=1#post265262


----------

